# Milo's Betta Journey -



## pixiemods (Jun 14, 2015)

*Milo's Betta Journey - *
*Date:* May 15, 2015 - May 21, 2015
*Written: *July 2, 2015

I've considered on logging my betta's journey as he lives with me. I've only had him for almost a month now, and looking back at all the photo's I've taken with him, I thought it would be great to log his life.
This is my first time owning a betta, my little sister had one actually 3 years ago. So I was exposed to it, but never really thought about owning one..

So.. why did I exactly jump back onto it? Coincidentally for sure. 
__________________________________________________
*Entry I - How It All Started*

And so it begins!!

Well I actually visited a pet store with my boyfriend, just for fun. In all honestly, all we wanted to do that day was look at animals since we were bored. We ran into the betta section of the pet store, and the lady putting new stock asked if we needed help. Kindly we said no, and she brought out this beautiful iridescent blue and purple halfmoon betta. She said, _"If you're gonna get one you better get this one! He's my favorite."_

He seriously was the prettiest thing ever. I was on the verge of buying it, I told my boyfriend that I wanted him so bad. Just because he was the prettiest thing I ever saw.

But we had no supplies, no knowledge, and we were going to leave for vacation the next following day. So there would be no point of getting him now.

After that adventure, we went home and literally started googling and searching up betta fishies online. HOURS, flew by and upon gazing on the computer screen, we saw that there was seriously an enormous amount to choose from. We literally spazzed about how cool and how unique they were. I remember finding one on ebay with my boyfriend in which he adored and was about to bid on it, but again.. we were about to leave for vacation the following day. *MUST RESIST THE TEMPTATIONS! *

On our roadtrip to AC, being obsessed and having thought of finding the right betta, I scavenged the internet for websites, auctions, forums, videos, and answers, and information about betta fishies. Literally, that 3 hour long ride made me learn a lot because it was non stop knowledge!

During that ride, I ended up falling in love with one of these bettas I told my boyfriend *HAD* to get. He was literally art, again it would be bad timing to buy him now, but again.. those temptations shouldn't control me! I found him off aqua bid, a site I was seriously self conscious about since I knew nothing about it, but obviously I did my research. ;-)
__________________________________________________
This is him. I'll never forget!










https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dgmw7_xxEpU
__________________________________________________
At this point, we both knew by the end of this vacation, we would probably end up owning our own betta fishies. We talked about how to care for them, what's needed, and where would we be getting them. For sure, he was going to buy his first off aquabid. And for myself, I just wanted to fall in love with the right one. 


*AND SO! * That's how our obsession began.

*NOTE: 
How I will be editing this journal*: 

I feel most comfortable with editing my log and adding more to the original content, it will help better know where my status is, and further communicate with those responding to my journal. It just makes me feel more organized! I will be adding a new entry for each month, but if necessary, editing old content when I go back to it.


----------



## pixiemods (Jun 14, 2015)

__________________________________________________
*Date:* June 2, 2015
*Written: *July 2, 2015

*Entry II - Finding The One*

After weeks of research, I finally decided on purchasing a betta. The thing is, where exactly would I be getting one? As a beginner, I did the basics.. Search through pet stores. Yes, Petsmart, and Petco included.

*Again, it happened randomly *:lol:

My boyfriend purchased his lovely betta through aquabid. Here he is. Ain't he pretty!?









Well.. after seeing him get one, I knew I wanted one too. I was going to go through aquabid as well, however.. I did not have the appropriate funding to buy a fish online, and to pay shipping fees. In addition, finding the right tank, heater, filter, and light. I knew that if I were to get a fish, I would throw down a good amount. However, I still wanted to save as well. Although he had already bought his fish, he had to wait for shipment to the US, then pay his transhipper. You know, that long process!
__________________________________________________
_And so,_ this enacted me to go hunting and find the right one! 

I went to Petco first, and for some reason they had *A LOT*, and i mean *A LOT* of betta fish. i was surprised to see that thinking as if they would only carry veiltails, but surely I was wrong. I literally felt bad for them because I knew some of them were sick, and others seemed just in the worst of conditions.. I knew I didn't want to buy one from here because of how poorly treated they were.. And at the same time, I wanted to buy all of them *BECAUSE* of how poorly treated they were. Heh. 

I left, and went to Petsmart. They did not have a range of bettas, but I knew for a fact that they were better treated here. Some of them were even swimming in the tanks on the walls along with tetras, and snails, and small froggies. However, I did not find the one I wanted.

At this point, I didn't think I would find the right betta because I literally only knew of these two pet stores in my area. I went on my phone and searched up for possible places nearby, and for some reason I missed an aquarium that was actually just a mile down the road. I decided to go there, thinking, I would probably not find one.. but boy I was wrong.

Who would have known that my area actually had a decent aquarium? It was privately owned, and fishes ranged from freshwater to sea water. And of course.. *THEY HAD A BETTA SECTION!*

I was astonished by the colors, tails. They probably had around 25 - 30 bettas. Although I was still skeptical of buying bettas because they were not always treated in the best possible matter.. Seeing these little guys in their jars frightened me, and well.. I did see one dead..

I picked up each jar to carefully look at them, and see if they were active or frightened when I lifted the jar. Going through them all.. I managed to pick up one who was startled and moved quickly to his left and right to see what was going on. He turned, and his scales shines a metallic blue, and then a pop of red came out of his fins. Not only was I caught up with his color and pigmentation, but I adored that he was a dragontail.. and his personality was very quirky.

I literally fell in love with him at that point, and I knew I had to get him.

However, I was unprepared. I asked my sister if she still had her tank she kept her betta in before I bought him. She told me she did not, but there was a vase available for him. 

I knew I had to get him now because who knows.. Maybe some one else would buy him!? Selfishly, I bought him. But at the same time, I was excited, and very happy. :-D

I went back to Petco, (since it was closer), and bought him food, and some gravel. I took him home that night, and placed him in his vase. I quickly logged onto my computer to buy a tank from Amazon. Not satisfied with the filter the tank provided, I bought a different filter, and a heater along with it. In total it cost me around $50, but for a starter kit and a 3g tank, I thought it was decent. After all, I bought him super last minute. :shock:

Having prime helped out a lot since I knew he wouldn't be happy in his temporary vase, but I knew that it was bigger than his original jar, and the fact that he will surely be taken care of! Two days of waiting for the supplies isn't too bad, and so the waiting begins! 
__________________________________________________
Here's my betta in his vase.


----------



## pixiemods (Jun 14, 2015)

*Date:* June 4, 2015
*Written: *July 4, 2015
__________________________________________________
*Entry III - Baby Steps*

Shipment finally came in, and I got super excited to put everything together. Thank goodness for having it shipped all at once! I received the tank, a heater, a filter, and some housing for him. Poor little guy was watching me arrange stuff while he was in his vase. At the same time, he seemed fairly excited to see what I was doing. It's kind of funny since, in a way I felt as if he did know what I was doing. He watched from his vase patiently yet jittery and rather amused. He was so cute. :lol:

I still haven't thought of a name for the little guy.. I honestly wasn't the best at making them. Nor, really had something that fit him properly. 

It didn't seem to bother met since I was distracted setting up my new tank.. After an hour or so I was able to put it together..

AND WALA! 

I give myself some props for a starter tank. Excitingly, I took my fishie out his vase, and poured him into a cup in which I started dropping tank water so he can acclimate to it.

Little betta now has his new home !:lol: ♥










Oh man, I just noticed he was still red, white, and blue at this time.. Happy Independence Day!


----------



## pixiemods (Jun 14, 2015)

*Date:* June 22, 2015
*Written: *July 5, 2015
__________________________________________________
*Entry IV - Pet Store Hauling*

It's been a couple weeks since I had my little fishie. I still haven't named him at this point. On the contrary, I knew I was obsessed and probably would consider being an "aquarist" *(is that even a word?) *a hobby. At this time I got interested in upgrading to a bigger tank, and possibly going for a planted aquarium. I even went out to spend my paycheck on new things.. I found out about the Petco $1 p/g sale, and decided this would be the perfect time to upgrade. At first I was considering on buying a high clarity glass nano tank, at 7g, but knowing the type of person I am.. I wasn't necessarily ready to drop more money on my betta. (Although I did really like that tank!)

Anyways, I thought to myself and said, the 10g would be a great upgrade regardless, therefore I bought one. After Petco, I went to buy more gravel for my tank, and decided to buy a decent ornament it. And so I got a large ornament from Petsmart which was used to match the other rock ornaments I had pre-existing in my 3g tank.

I went back home to order a bigger filter, and stronger heater for my tank online. Stupidly, I decorated, and filled the tank up just because I wasn't patient. I went from a stripped down 3g, to a massive new kind of environment for my fish. And honestly, that probably wasn't the smartest thing in the world, considering my heater and filter was only meant for 7g and under. *SCREW MY IMPATIENCE.. * But here is what I came with..









There he is all the way at the top! HE's so little!! :lol:

I really liked how it looked at first, but after doing more browsing and youtubing freshwater planted tanks... I felt like it wasn't honestly good enough. And in a way I wanted to create a much more better of an environment for him. *(I knew at this point I was crazy.. I can't even keep a tank setup without finalizing it!)* *BUT..* I guess thats what happens when its called a hobby..  After all, this new hobby is overall fun. But my pockets and wallets aren't appreciating it. Haha.. :lol:

I eventually returned the large ornament to Petsmart. Funny thing is, I accidentally gave the wrong tag to the lady so she knew I ripped it off, but gave me back the money anyways. :-D Haha, I was charged for betta grass at $1.99, when she told me.. this isn't even the right product. I literally thought at that point I wouldn't be able to return it. BUT SHE WAS NICE, so it was okay. Thank you kind lady. 

I went to my aquarium and bought a large piece of driftwood for my 10g. At this point I had some ornaments and my fishie swimming around.. I soaked the driftwood in a plastic container for a couple days until the color would clear out. During that time, I put it in the 10g for my betta to get used to his new environment again, but only to find out the worst thing ever... 

_*.. will continue to new entry ..*_


----------



## pixiemods (Jun 14, 2015)

*Date:* June 24, 2015
*Written: *July 7, 2015
__________________________________________________
*Entry IV - Milo*

There was an *obvious wrong* with Milo. After looking back on old pictures, I happened to see his fins deteriorating, and thinning in size.. I was unsure of what possibly could be happening to the poor guy, so I went to search some answers online. He went from a beautiful double tail, to a fishie that practically looked like he was slowly becoming a crown tail. What was he doing exactly? My answers were.. 

*Fin Rot. Fin Biting. :-(*

I even started a thread worrying on his tail, could it be fin rot? or tail biting? The common misconception of one over the other.. In all honesty, I was not able to tell in the beginning. His tail were thinning out in pieces, i believed it was fin rot at first. Although, i didn't see the black edges, or red sores.. I did see a milky edge though. In addition, I also saw a tear on his upper fin, and I knew at this point I had to search for harsh decor pieces, and treat it. Just top prevent it from further damage.

*Here he is. Day Two.*









I started the treatment, I quarantined him out his 10g tank, and put him back into the 3g with his rock, and favorite plant. I did 6 days of salt, but no progress. The only thing that healed was his fin that teared, but it took only one night to reattach itself back onto his fin. The main tail however just seemed more jagged than before. Likewise, there was no regrowth.

*Day Six.*








__________________________________________________
At this point, I knew it wasn't fin rot. It was tail biting. And then I finally was able to name him.. 

*Milo. * The meaning in *German* means *Merciful.* I gave him this name not because of his fin biting.. But also because, Dear Milo, *HAVE MERCY ON YOURSELF.* It wasn't a name that came out of aggravation, but more of.. *I really hope you stop biting your tail Milo*.. Lol  But obviously.. you can't really stop this, so yeah.. *sigh* :-?

Well. That's where his name came from, which fits him perfectly, but not trying to be in some kind of sad matter. But yea. Oh Milo.. I still think you're the best though.


----------



## pixiemods (Jun 14, 2015)

*Date:* July 6, 2015
*Written: *July 22, 2015
__________________________________________________
*Entry IV - Time Free*

Despite the fact that I recognized Milo's fin biting, I told myself it wouldn't let me stop from furthering my betta experience with him. I actually was planning to go on vacation for two weeks, it would have been a long journey, so I decided to take Milo with me.

Using public transportation to get to my designated area was a bit tough, considering I had Milo in a little plastic container.. He seemed rather scared since I was physically moving across the city to get to the bus, then the subway, and back onto another bus.. In total, it took me around 6 hours to get to my final destination, in which I unpacked Milo from his little container.

Here, he will be staying a week with me. Thankfully my boyfriend had an extra tank in which he could reside in while I was on vacation.

On the contrary, my boyfriend ended up purchasing another betta online from Thailand which was *truly beautiful* :shock:.. Here he is. 










Because of his little mis happening with his first fish arriving *DOA*, he ended up having to get a refund fish. BUT because he saw this fish even before picking another refund fish, he ended up basically having 3 bettas.. :|

Course in which, he gave me his future refund betta.. So now I would be owning two bettas. Although I did not plan on having another betta, I decided to take it regardless because, well, it would be fun I assume. And the fact that I'd be able to choose the betta would be pretty awesome. 

I was at his house when I chose my betta, and *here he is. !*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wp2N0FDffLI

:lol:

*Super excited!*  He arrives here tomorrow, and I really hope he's well ..


----------



## pixiemods (Jun 14, 2015)

*Date:* July 18, 2015
*Written: *July 22, 2015
__________________________________________________
*Entry IV - Birthday*

It was my Birthday on the 18th, I was still on vacation, this time away from my fish. After the week spent with my boyfriend, I had gone another four days just with family. In between this time period, I had left Milo at home since it would be only a three day trip. I decided to leave him at home by himself because I feel as if it would stress him out if I took him on the long car ride.. 

And so I left him..  Kinda funny though, because as soon as I was on the trip, I ended up wanting to go back home to take him.. But obviously I wouldn't go back just for my poor little betta.

Though I did have fun spending time with my family, I consistently thought about Milo and if he were to be alive by the time I came back home. :|

*HOPEFULLY* he'd still be the obnoxious little guy he is.. In the meantime, what I saw in ME was truly spectacular, and for my birthday I guess it was worth it.  




























Obviously, coming back home from vacation, I ran to into my house to check if Milo was okay...



*NO HE WASN'T .. * jk, he was totally fine.. haha. :shock:;-)

I'm glad he survived, so I think next time it will be fine if I leave him *ONLY* for a couple days, but anything more.. I'd rather not :roll:

I learn I learn ..


----------

